# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > مكتبة الطب والصيدلة و التمريض والتخصصات الطبية >  Kumar & Clark's Clinical Medicine 7th Edition من أروع الكتب الطبية بنسخته الأخيرة

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*Kumar & Clark's Clinical Medicine 7th  Edition من أروع الكتب الطبية بنسخته الأخيرة 2009*  

*نبذة  عن الكتاب و محتوياته*



Kumar and Clark's Clinical Medicine, 7th Edition 
By Parveen Kumar, CBE, BSc, MD, FRCP, FRCP(Edin) and  Michael L. Clark, MD, FRCP 
1360 pages
Copyright 2009
*$79.95*, Softcover 
طبعا هنا مجانا و بشكل ملف pdf 
وبدقة عالية جدا 







D e s c r i p t i o  n 
The 7th edition of Kumar and  Clark's Clinical Medicine is a thoroughly updated, reworked and revised  new edition of the first-prize winner in the Medicine category in the  BMA 2006 Medical Book Competition. It is the market-leading  comprehensive and authoritative single-volume textbook of internal  medicine, consulted by students and doctors alike throughout the world.  Covering the management of disease, ****d on an understanding of  scientific principles, and including the latest developments in  treatment, it is written for medical students and doctors preparing for  specialist exams, but it is an ideal general reference text for all  practising doctors. The new edition is part of Elsevier's StudentConsult  electronic community. StudentConsult titles come with full text online,  a unique image library, case studies, questions and answers, online  note-taking, and integration links to content in other disciplines -  ideal for problem-****d learning 
R e v i e w s 
Review of the previous edition 

'This is one of a select few  books that deserves to be in most doctors’ personal possession and it’s  as simple as that. ...The book alone is worth the money but you get more  than this when you purchase it. You get free on line access to the full  text through http://www.studentconsult.com/ and this is  marvellous. ... The beauty of this book lies in its wide appeal which  includes students and post graduates, GPs and Consultants and those in  the training grades. Having an online twin to accompany the book as  standard is truly fantastic.' Dr Harry Brown 



New to this  Edition 
Over 100 new illustrations 
Five new contributors 
Thoroughly updated, rewritten  and revised to reflect changes in practice and approach 
Online version with extra  content, including animations and sounds, and fuller treatments of  regionally specific medical problems such as malaria, SARS, TB, viral  haemorrhagic (dengue) fever, leprosy, snake bite etc 
Expanded input from the  International Advisory Panel of experts from around the world,  augmenting the book's international scope 
*التحميل*

[align=center]رابط مباشر
[/align]

هنا
 

منقووووووول للفائدة

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]روابط أخرى


التحميل

هنــا
أو
هنــا
[/align]

----------


## itsek

thx!!!!!!!!! :SnipeR (89):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

You're Welcome!!

----------


## abomahmoud

مشششششششششششششششكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررر

----------


## ayman_in

مشكوووووووووووووووووور

----------


## دفتر ذكريات

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  ks \

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

أهلا وسهلا بالجميع

----------


## khalid84

thanksthanksthanksthanksthanksthanksthanksthanksth  anksthanksthanksthanksthanksthanksthanksthanksthan  ksthanksthanksthanksthanksthanksthanksthanksthanks  thanksthanksthanksthanksthanksthanksthanksthanksth  anksthanksthanksthanksthanksthanksthanksthanksthan  ksthanksthanksthanksthanksthanksthanksthanksthanks  thanksthanksthanksthanksthanksthanksthanksthanks

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:Bl (11):  Welcome

----------


## dr_dede_2010

thanksss
 :Icon20:

----------


## الالالا

انا عندي بsmall group نصحت به

----------


## 3rbge

ثانكس مقدما  :Eh S(20):  :Si (34):

----------

